# Part-time remote Coding jobs



## tolbert4 (Sep 2, 2019)

I am looking for a Part-time remote coding position for extra income. I am CPC and CANPC certified with 19 years experience. My email is mtolber4@gmail.com and I can provide my resume.


----------



## dwctrans@juno.com (Sep 3, 2019)

Good Morning, many opportunities were found when I Googled remote coding.  Meanwhile if I receive any e-mails regarding remote coding opportunities I will forward to you.  All the best in your search.


----------



## LauraMR18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Great idea!!  I currently work as a Denial REsolution Specialist and need the experience and extra money.  If you know of any part time coding jobs please let me know.  Thank you and Good Luck!!!


----------



## KirthihaG (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello Friends! I am also looking for a NEW Remote Opportunity. I am experienced CPC 7+ years Inpatient coding and last 5 years as an auditor. I just started my job search, I am interested in a remote auditing and coding position also! I searched already in AAPC find out jobs its showed mostly near the bay areas of US. If there any suggestion on searching jobs please let me know and help me to find out full-time remote coding jobs. Thank You


----------



## nnewbold@emblemhealth.com (Feb 24, 2020)

Good afternoon- hello everyone. I am looking for a hospital coding with at least 3 years of experience. working remotely. If you are interested please give me a call 917 373 8769 Nancy


----------



## Trisha.Stringfellow (Mar 30, 2020)

nnewbold@emblemhealth.com said:


> Good afternoon- hello everyone. I am looking for a hospital coding with at least 3 years of experience. working remotely. If you are interested please give me a call 917 373 8769 Nancy





nnewbold@emblemhealth.com said:


> Good afternoon- hello everyone. I am looking for a hospital coding with at least 3 years of experience. working remotely. If you are interested please give me a call 917 373 8769 Nancy





nnewbold@emblemhealth.com said:


> Good afternoon- hello everyone. I am looking for a hospital coding with at least 3 years of experience. working remotely. If you are interested please give me a call 917 373 8769 Nancy


----------



## Trisha.Stringfellow (Mar 30, 2020)

nnewbold@emblemhealth.com said:


> Good afternoon- hello everyone. I am looking for a hospital coding with at least 3 years of experience. working remotely. If you are interested please give me a call 917 373 8769 Nancy



Hi Nancy,  Can you tell me some more details? My email is TrishaStringfellow@outlook.com


----------



## lizl (May 15, 2020)

Hi!  I am looking for a parttime outpatient opportunity in the clinic, ED area.  I coded other OP areas as well with over 15 years of experience.  I was remote.  

My certifications are currrent and just received my CPC November 2019.  I would be happy to provide my resume.  Please contact me at lizl510@yahoo.com.


----------



## cs618213 (May 15, 2020)

Hi! I am also looking for a part time or even full time remote position. I earned my CPC through AAPC a year ago. I am experienced in coding for 2 1/2 years and medical billing for 4 years. I'm more than willing to provide a resume. My contact email is cyndilu61494@aol.com.


----------

